# Question about the color red transfer



## gamehendge (Jan 6, 2019)

I am new to sublimation. I have a SG400 sawgrass printer with Sublijet DH ink. My issue is when I print out an image that is red and blue, the colors on my TexPrinter-R paper look great (both colors are right on). But once I put in my heat press, the blues look good but the red looks orange. 

I am trying to put this on an aluminum license plate (white), the mfg said to press it medium pressure at 400 for 35-50 seconds. 

My question is, is this normal? can the time or press affect the color of the red transfer? I know the temp is right, I check it with my heat gun.

I dont think its the printer since the color match what I want on the print out. But I could be wrong. Thx, John


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Colours on your sublimation paper should be way off the colours you want, and rather dull looking. It's only once pressed that the colours become vibrant and a good match to the original image.

Are you using the Sawgrass printer software or a separate ICC profile when printing? Also, what graphics software are you printing from?


----------



## gamehendge (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks for the response.

I am using the Sawgrass Virtuoso Print Manager (default settings) to print my images. I have printed from Creative Studio and from my Silhouette software. Both produce the same result, print out looks good (matted look but good red/blues) but once transferred the red turns to orange. 

I have read over a lot about ICC (not sure if this applies to windows OS or just Macs). I have tried changing the colors (RGB) in my two software packages and different times and heat but nothing has fixed my issues so I thought it might be printer itself even though the print out looks good. Tired of wasting my supplies trying to figure this out on my own. 

Thanks, John


----------



## gamehendge (Jan 6, 2019)

Here is pic of my print out and the result


----------



## gamehendge (Jan 6, 2019)

and for what is worth, I have tried it on metal, board and poly clothing. All have the same result.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

John, the beauty of an ICC is that it can be made to produce best prints with your system. 

Ink suppliers normally provide profiles along with their inks, but you can have them made by someone with the right equipment (for a nominal charge) by sending off a printed colour chart and they will scan this with their colour calibration gear and provide a profile. Both Mac OS and Windows can use ICC's.


----------



## gamehendge (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks for the information, at least I know where to attack to resolve this. I will contact the ink suppliers and look into getting a custom ICC made up. 

Thanks again!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

gamehendge said:


> Thanks for the information, at least I know where to attack to resolve this. I will contact the ink suppliers and look into getting a custom ICC made up.
> 
> Thanks again!


You shouldn't have to get an ICC profile made. SG software has the Color Management built-in.

Others using that software aren't having issues with the color unless they are not color managing properly in the application software.

Bottom line is getting an ICC won't help if you don't manage color if you are not setup properly or handle the incoming image when it hits the workspace.

Color management is in both the workspace and the printing process, but 2 places, both are important.


----------



## gamehendge (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks mgparrish. I am working with Sawgrass support and they confirmed what you said, its built into the VPM software. They have sent me some info on settings within Coraldraw 2018 that I will be testing tonight, hoping for the best.


----------



## Tariq Alrasheed (Sep 21, 2021)

hello..
may I ask how did you solve the problem , because I have the same problem And I couldn't find Any solution


----------

